# does the 2012 SV get the hidden compartment?



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

the rear hatch, with that little hidden compartment which divides into 3, this model doesn't get this feature? on ours u simply open it up and its basically a hole.

SV FWD in canada


----------

